# My kitchen remodel



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe that I have previously mentioned something about my wife wanting to re-model the kitchen and such. It has graduated to a full scale tear out of ceiling and drywall and relocation of all appliances. That does sound like a lot but it is not really that big of a project. I have a 200 amp service and plenty of power to spare but decided to install a sub panel for possible future work because of no spare breaker capabilities. I pulled a permit because I feel comfortable with having the inspection authority involved. Would you have done that?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

What? listen to my wife? Never!


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm actually in the middle of the same thing... unfortunately... and no I haven't pulled a permit.

You are an electrician, doing work on your own home... are you really gonna eff it up?

My wife questioned me about the need for a permit "in case we ever sell the house" .... Do you really think a "whole house inspector" is gonna question anything as long as his little receptacle checker shows the right lights?

Pete


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It's your call on the sub. It's also your call on the inspection(s). And a full gut and re-do is often the only way to go - trying to save walls and sheetrock and re-use existing stuff turns out to be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> What? listen to my wife? Never!


:laughing: I HEAR YA BUDDY!


Pete m. said:


> I'm actually in the middle of the same thing... unfortunately... and no I haven't pulled a permit.
> 
> You are an electrician, doing work on your own home... are you really gonna eff it up?
> 
> ...


:lol: Now thats what I talking about. :laughing: I pulled a permit on mine when I upgraded the service, mostly just out of habit, but the whole "what if we sell" conversation came up. I try to play by the rules as best as i can, but I really didn't need to.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

There's no point in calling an inspector in california. There so dumb no good could come if it.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Most code enforcement is report initiated, meaning that they act on tips. All it takes is one pissed off neighbor to make one call and you are facing large fines, ripping wall board off one side of every wall and reinstalling everything. 

something to think about... and never listen to your wife.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Most code enforcement is report initiated, meaning that they act on tips. All it takes is one pissed off neighbor to make one call and you are facing large fines, ripping wall board off one side of every wall and reinstalling everything. something to think about... and never listen to your wife.


What part of SoCal are you in?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> What part of SoCal are you in?


I work in orange county mostly, commute the 91. Where are you?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I work in orange county mostly, commute the 91. Where are you?


just south of 91/5 of near Gilbert and Broadway.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> just south of 91/5 of near Gilbert and Broadway.


LOL, I am @ Brookhurst and Lincoln as we speak.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> I'm actually in the middle of the same thing... unfortunately... and no I haven't pulled a permit.


Just curious, if you are the only inspector in your town, if you pull a permit.


Would you inspect your own stuff?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Just curious, if you are the only inspector in your town, if you pull a permit. Would you inspect your own stuff?


Not here.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> Not here.


 
Who would then?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> LOL, I am @ Brookhurst and Lincoln as we speak.



7-11 or the bowling ally?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> I'm actually in the middle of the same thing... unfortunately... and no I haven't pulled a permit.
> 
> You are an electrician, doing work on your own home... are you really gonna eff it up?
> 
> ...


I guess my wake up call was my next door neighbor's house burning very badly. The insurance company sent three different forensic electrical engineers at different times to finally get what they wanted...someone to share the financial responsibility. They determined that it was caused by an upstairs bath exhaust fan installed by a "retired" electrician friend of his.....by the way, not me.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> Most code enforcement is report initiated, meaning that they act on tips. All it takes is one pissed off neighbor to make one call and you are facing large fines, ripping wall board off one side of every wall and reinstalling everything.
> 
> something to think about... and never listen to your wife.


The first fine here is $1000,00. AND, my wife could care less about a permit. She rarely gives me permission.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MHElectric said:


> : I pulled a permit on mine when I upgraded the service,


:laughing:

I pulled one for the kitchen redo, passed rough over a year ago and I blew off final. I never pulled one for the new service on my house..poco was sleeping that day.:no:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I redid my kitchen without a permit.

I don't trust those baxtards, Im sure I would have failed.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I probably didn't need to for my service, but whatever, better safe than sorry.

As a side note, does anybody else have "code enforcement" people drive around in their area? Ive never seen one of them bust in on somebody, but I guess they must do it enough to justify them keeping their job.

They drive around in little white cars that look like them came from the impound lot with a "CODE ENFORCEMENT" magnet on the side. Eyeballing everybody.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I probably didn't need to for my service, but whatever, better safe than sorry.

As a side note, does anybody else have "code enforcement" people drive around in their area? Ive never seen one of them bust in on somebody, but I guess they must do it enough to justify them keeping their job.

They drive around in little white cars that look like them came from the impound lot with a "CODE ENFORCEMENT" magnet on the side. Eyeballing everybody.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah, I probably didn't need to for my service, but whatever, better safe than sorry.
> 
> As a side note, does anybody else have "code enforcement" people drive around in their area? Ive never seen one of them bust in on somebody, but I guess they must do it enough to justify them keeping their job.
> 
> They drive around in little white cars that look like them came from the impound lot with a "CODE ENFORCEMENT" magnet on the side. Eyeballing everybody.


I built a deck for a friend last fall for a friend. I told him we better get a permit because, a) it is required b) City Hall is 1 mile down the road c) City maintenance garage is across the street d) the city has a large construction job going on less than 100 yards away e) his back yard is right up against a major thoroughfare, so we would be in plain site.

My friend obtained the permit and tossed it on the workbench in the garage instead of posting it visibly on the front of the house as required. I was positive that with all the activity by the City, one of the inspectors would stop by because the permit was not posted. We did have some strangers wander on to our work site, but they just admired our work and tried to hire me to build a deck for them.

First inspection for the framing went well. I had to school the inspector on structural screws in the joist hangers and the lateral bracing required at the ledger. Inspector said he had never seen either one. I showed him the building code and got the OK.

Final inspection, the inspector only looked at the ledger flashing.

This city is notorious for being tough to work with and I sweated it the whole job , no harassment from the inspectors at all .


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Just do it. :whistling2:


----------



## Single pole (Dec 12, 2013)

Always pull a permit!:thumbsup:


----------

